# incorrect DOB for 189 Visa



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking to apply for 189 visa , however I stumble upon a major problem with regards to my date of birth(DOB).My DOB year as per birth certificate is year 1985 which is the correct DOB, however all my other certificates passport,Secondary leaving certificate (SLC) ,Drivers licence everywhere is 1986.Now correcting the DOB or all the docs with DOB certificate is a tedious process in India.Hence I would like to know if I apply with visa and if CO asks for DOB certificate , 

1)is there a chance my visa could get rejected because of this 1 year difference ? (only the year is different month date are correct)
2)Can I submit other documents to prove my DOB like SLC,drivers licence instead of my real BC (only way out here to hide the fact that I have the BC wit me)?
3)If submit other docs will it still get rejected?
3)if rejected , will I loose my visa processing fees?

Appreciate your comments on this.I know its really upto the CO.he might or might not ask for the BC.But I cannot gamble the visa fees since i need apply for my family (me,spouse,children) and the amount is not small.Please let me know a way out.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

mattjason said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to apply for 189 visa , however I stumble upon a major problem with regards to my date of birth(DOB).My DOB year as per birth certificate is year 1985 which is the correct DOB, however all my other certificates passport,Secondary leaving certificate (SLC) ,Drivers licence everywhere is 1986.Now correcting the DOB or all the docs with DOB certificate is a tedious process in India.Hence I would like to know if I apply with visa and if CO asks for DOB certificate ,
> 
> ...


1. Yes, I think so.
2. Yes, you may.
3. No. Passport, Driver's License, Aadhar Card, PAN Card, etc. can be used to prove DOB.
4. Yes, you lose your fee if false information is provided.

Ideally, you should get your date of birth right on all documents. But I can understand that it is a very tedious process.

I do not have DOB certificate; so I do not know much. Is it not possible to get new DOB certificate by showing other documents?


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks mahajanakhil1985 for the quick response. Its not possible to change the BC certificate since supporting documents comes from the hospital I was born.when I checked the border.gov.au website, i could find the below comments.However I am not so sure if the CO will still insists in getting the BC.

If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.



mahajanakhil1985 said:


> 1. Yes, I think so.
> 2. Yes, you may.
> 3. No. Passport, Driver's License, Aadhar Card, PAN Card, etc. can be used to prove DOB.
> 4. Yes, you lose your fee if false information is provided.
> ...


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Alternative way to prove your DOB is class 10 exam certificate. I am assuming on class 10th certificate your DOB is 1986 . Simply dont reveal that you have birth certificate and always go with 10 exam certificate.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view: *JUST ignore/discard your Birth Certificate as ALL OTHER documents THAT you have refeclt YOB as 1986.

Use School Leaving Certificate/Passport/Aadhaar Card etc... as DOB proof.

MOREOVER as your Date of Birth before 26/01/1989, there won't be any problem. As most probably after this date DOB records were digitized throughout India.





mattjason said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to apply for 189 visa , however I stumble upon a major problem with regards to my date of birth(DOB).My DOB year as per birth certificate is year 1985 which is the correct DOB, however all my other certificates passport,Secondary leaving certificate (SLC) ,Drivers licence everywhere is 1986.Now correcting the DOB or all the docs with DOB certificate is a tedious process in India.Hence I would like to know if I apply with visa and if CO asks for DOB certificate ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mattjason said:


> 2)Can I submit other documents to prove my DOB like SLC,drivers licence instead of my real BC (only way out here to hide the fact that I have the BC wit me)?
> 3)If submit other docs will it still get rejected?
> 3)if rejected , will I loose my visa processing fees?


So you're asking if you should lie on your application? The obvious answer is no, as that would be grounds to not only refuse your visa and lose your application fee, but you'd also get a ban from applying for another visa for 3 years.

Do NOT lie on your application.

Provide your correct DOB on your application, and provide a copy of your birth certificate as evidence of your correct DOB. If you need to provide copies of any other documents that have an incorrect DOB, then include a sworn statement that these documents have an incorrect DOB, and that your correct year of birth is 1985.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

On second thoughts, Maggie is correct.

You should always be truthful in your VISA application ELSE there is high probability of rejection.


BUT its up-to you how to proceed by weighing the pro and cons of doing so.


*All The Best !!!*






Maggie-May24 said:


> So you're asking if you should lie on your application? The obvious answer is no, as that would be grounds to not only refuse your visa and lose your application fee, but you'd also get a ban from applying for another visa for 3 years.
> 
> Do NOT lie on your application.
> 
> Provide your correct DOB on your application, and provide a copy of your birth certificate as evidence of your correct DOB. If you need to provide copies of any other documents that have an incorrect DOB, then include a sworn statement that these documents have an incorrect DOB, and that your correct year of birth is 1985.


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you guys for your advice.I m going to see how can I change the DOB in all other documents.Guess that's the right thing to do , not the easy way though.Appreciate your help.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mattjason said:


> Thank you guys for your advice.I m going to see how can I change the DOB in all other documents.Guess that's the right thing to do , not the easy way though.Appreciate your help.


Good!  DIBP understands very well that personal documents don't always match. You just need to explain what is correct, and why.

What they really, really, really (I can't say that enough) don't like is false information. 

Providing false information or hiding information can very easily backfire, apart from being an offense. And the consequences can be dramatic - and if you lie about that, how could the rest of your application be trusted? If it came to security checking, and you put the wrong date of birth on your Form 80, what do you think Australia's intelligence agency, that checks those, would think when they found out, and so on.

It's not just that either - it is vastly preferable to have people come to Australia that are going to be honest citizens, never mind the worry as to whether you would be found out and penalised.

You've made the right choice.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

I want to second what others have said, try to get things corrected in other documents atleast in your passport and birth certificate. 

Birth certificate is kind of mandatory though sometimes COs tend to accept other documents as date of birth proof. Think of case when CO ask you to produce BC and you have already paid the fees and in a limbo what to do.

How many points that you have for your job code? If you have 65 points overall till next july then you are assured to get invite in next round.

If you start the process for change of date of birth simultaneously for all the docs then it may take a couple of months to have it corrected everywhere. If you do so, your PR may be delayed by a few months but it will not put you in jeopardy that it may get rejected.


----------

